# Cleaning intake valves on direct injection engine



## vweosdriver (Oct 30, 2006)

There have been several post on how to clean the valves on the 2.0 VW engine. Several people recommend Seafoam. I asked a person at the local Lexus dealer what they use. He said seafoam. They use a borescope to check the area before and after cleaning.


----------



## solarflare (Mar 28, 2007)

*Re: Cleaning intake valves on direct injection engine (vweosdriver)*

I'd like to see the difference.


----------



## minnvw (Oct 16, 2006)

I use Lucas upper valve train cleaner, few ounces every once in a while. It sure seems to keep the carbon out, works good


----------



## vweosdriver (Oct 30, 2006)

*Re: Cleaning intake valves on direct injection engine (solarflare)*

I would too. So far I've seen no one that has checked the valves, cleaned and checked the valves again. A big tme consuming job of course. Only read about "lots of smoke out the exhaust so it must have worked".


----------

